
Show HN: Made an AI to Write News Headlines Like Fox News, CNN, Breitbart etc. - ptrenko
http://headline.adymatic.com/
======
airstrike
I picked the sentence "The S&P 500 and Nasdaq Composite had their highest
closings on record Tuesday, marking a resurgence for the stock market after a
rout last year hampered its climb." from the first article on WSJ and got some
weird results

1) Wall Street Returns After a Year of Slowest

2) Wall Street Resilient on 2016 High Level of Return

3) New York Stock Market Haunts a Return

4) The S&P 500 Is Back, Again, on a Recovery in the Stock Market

5) Wall Street Revamps Wall Street

6) Federal and Securities Markets Leaders Clinch Over Wall Street’s Stale
Trends

7) Financial Times Crashes Close of Shares, S&P 500 and Nasdaq as Largest to
Close

8) Wall Street’s Longest-Hired Wall Street Sellers Set Back Year

\- - -

On a separate note, I find the phrase "I made an AI for [x]" incredibly off-
putting, but maybe that's just me...

~~~
cycrutchfield
>On a separate note, I find the phrase "I made an AI for [x]" incredibly off-
putting, but maybe that's just me...

Well, “I made a fancy statistical model for generating text” doesn’t quite
have the same ring to it does it?

~~~
bartimus
If only you had some AI that could generate a catchy headline

------
zimpenfish
Given "Lyra McKee revealed plans to propose to her partner Sara just hours
before she was murdered, mourners heard at her funeral", I get

Breitbart: 1) Former Breitbart News executive revealed plans to “marry her
dead”

NYT: 1) People Talk of Murder in Twin Peaks

2) Survivors, Conducents

3) Reuniting Family in New NYC in Love Pitch

4) ‘Mother of Murder’, Murdered In New Jersey, Is Reported as Dead

Guardian: 1) Widow and Mother in Police Killing of New York Times Co. Reporter
Tells of Past and Present

2) Dead Teen Photographer’s Love Affair Is Cited in Murder Investigation

I mean, I don't think it's working right...

------
ptrenko
Hi, To test it out just pick a random article from CNN, BBC etc and select the
main sentence. This is an actual useful headline generator so it needs
something substantial and real-ish else it doesnt generate anything.

------
_tb1_
Interesting idea. Is there a description of the tech behind it somewhere?
Also, seemed to take a while to generate, not sure if it's getting stressed
with visitors.

~~~
ptrenko
Yup. Brutally stressed. 32 people on it now. Running on a single k80. sorry
about the delay guys!

~~~
ummonk
Suggest you spool up several more GPU servers and throw a load balancer in
front.

~~~
ptrenko
$$$!!!

------
jxramos
This can become a great source of satire I’m sure of it.

~~~
ptrenko
Absolutely. It's cute people are taking it very seriously.

------
JHonaker
I can’t get access to the website. It’s under too much load. Could you
describe the model a bit?

------
ptrenko
Please offer your honest feedback! Looking for applications!

~~~
ddingus
Have you considered satire as a possible use case?

Could be fun!

~~~
ptrenko
I'm not kidding. This created a fake headline "Trump on Obama 'He is an
asshole'".

Had to google to be sure this hadn't happenned.

~~~
ddingus
Some of us do not like that comment. I, on the other hand, think it's
hilarious!

Keep having fun.

------
infinitone
Doesn't seem to work... i tried sentence: President Donald Trump met with
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey at the White House Tuesday to discuss the social media
giant, which he has often accused of political bias..

And the CNN and Fox headlines were identical.

~~~
ptrenko
What did it return? This is just a demonstration. Use for quantity not quality

------
kevinyun
Getting a 504 timeout

~~~
ptrenko
The page seems to load for me. Unfortunately didn't plan the launch too well,
so some capacity issues were left unaddressed.

------
akkadak
Crashed

------
huxflux
And not open-source...

